
Samsung Issues Critical Galaxy and Note Warning for 40M Users - aukiman
https://www.forbes.com/sites/daveywinder/2019/10/09/samsung-issues-critical-galaxy-and-note-warning-for-40-million-users/#3d6ae1f1669a
======
eindiran
It's probably not a good sign for Samsung that when I saw the headline, I
assumed there were more dangerous hardware problems. The Note hasn't been able
to escape the history of exploding problems and TSA warnings...

